# Fireplace Surround



## tadcpht (Jan 18, 2014)

We have a gas insert fireplace. After installing the trim around the firebox and outer edge the wife wanted me to install approximately 12-6"X6" beveled glass mirrors. 2 rows of 6 mirrors in the large brown area (see pic) above the fireplace. Is there an adhesive that can accomplish this such as PL advanced or Liquid nails that is able to withstand some heat? The area above the fireplace gets pretty warm to the touch if it has been on for a few hours. The surface is painted drywall and I am concerned about the heat melting the adhesive and the mirrors falling off. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2014)

If you want to do that, I'd use construction adhesive. I'd also pop the trim off the area surrounding the fireplace & at the top of that surface before I located the mirrored tiles. When you reinstall the trim, put it OVER the edge of the tiles & use it as an additional means of securing them. I don't think you'll have an issue with the heat, but remember, the only thing that is holding the adhesive to the tile is the paper on the surface of the dry wall...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 19, 2014)

i have used red high temp silicone on this application you wont have to worry about heat and the bond will be strong .If you were to order a premade surround they often use H-T silicone on there tiles as there adhesive.i have tried to remove some of the tiles to modify it to fit a different unit and they would break before the silicone let loose.


----------

